# TASSO boiler -- model info??



## mollongghip (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,
Hoping someone might remember this boiler and be able to point me in the directin of specs etc..
Thanks in advance
Brett


----------



## bigbobs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a Tasso boiler. It was manufactured in 1979, type A-310-K, No 29968, max pressure 105psi, max rating: 162,000 BTU, AS Tasso , Odense Denmark. This is from a tag on the outer jacket which is not on yours. This is all I know, other than it works!. My draft door is at the bottom of the lower door, which is different than yours.


----------



## webbie (Jun 16, 2008)

No clue here - Tasso came and went in the US market in a very short time...not many out there.


----------



## gshat (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the Tasso Universal "U-5" 5 section boiler. The draft door at the bottom is for coal burning and should have coal shaker grates. My multi- fuel model also is set up with a manual draft door at the top for wood burning and a blank insert for an oil burner. I set mine up in 1982. Have been burning 4-6 ton of Stove coal yearly. I have the installation and instructional manual. What info are you looking for? I ocassionally google "tasso boiler" with hopes of finding replacement parts, specifically the coal grates in event that they fail some day


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 6, 2008)

Just did an inspection on a Tasso boiler for someone who had bought a house a few years back, but never even tried to use it.  He did have the manual, and if/when I'm back over there (he's getting the chimney cleaned and inspected before deciding if he wants to actually use the boiler), I can borrow and copy the manual.

Joe


----------



## bigbobs (Aug 8, 2008)

BrownianHeatingTech said:
			
		

> Just did an inspection on a Tasso boiler for someone who had bought a house a few years back, but never even tried to use it.  He did have the manual, and if/when I'm back over there (he's getting the chimney cleaned and inspected before deciding if he wants to actually use the boiler), I can borrow and copy the manual.
> 
> Joe



 I would be more than glad to pay you for a copy of that manual! I live about 15 miles east of you. PM me when you get your hands on the document. 
 I hope the tornado missed you a few weeks Back! Thanks in advance.  Bob


----------



## gshat (Aug 8, 2008)

Bob,

I have the U-5 Tasso Universal manual- Tyngsboro,MA.  I would't feel good about charging for a copy of the manual. My boiler is set up for pics and just a matter as to how to get the copy of the manual to you. Email PDF or U S mail?


----------



## mollongghip (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, 
Replies .. 
Would love to get a copy of any manual if anyone can help out ..
Email

mollongghip (at) gmail.com

Just getting around to organising the floor coils so everyone's timing is impecable.

Brett


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 8, 2008)

bigbobs said:
			
		

> I would be more than glad to pay you for a copy of that manual! I live about 15 miles east of you. PM me when you get your hands on the document.
> I hope the tornado missed you a few weeks Back! Thanks in advance.  Bob



No charge for basic support like that.  Thanks for the offer, though.

Yeah, we had zero damage from the tornado.  Unlike the folks a few miles west.  Destruction like that is pretty impressive.

Joe


----------



## webbie (Aug 8, 2008)

I will volunteer to scan any manuals and post them on the wiki here - and return them to folks....

this applies to any relatively rare manuals. 

Contact me if you want me to do this - I have a high speed double sided scanner.


----------



## rmtsjt (Aug 15, 2008)

i recently bough a  wood only tasso boiler but have no manual either. would loto get one or a copy to use to help me set this unit up    thanks


----------



## rmtsjt (Aug 23, 2008)

Just found a site for a manual that is very simular to the tasso stove.  the Company is Buderus but it no loger makes the boiler.  The good news is that the company offers manuals online for their discontinued models and I downloaded it   very helpful


----------



## Tim Moran (Dec 10, 2008)

I aklso have a Tasso A-31o-k made and installed in 1979.  It workd GREAT, but I will need a new top door metal insert.  Does anyone know where I can get parts?


----------



## Derekr (Dec 17, 2008)

I have an old Tasso Universal U5, installed around 1983.  I used to burn wood and coal but switched to oil - cheap and…easy.  This year oil looked too expensive so I decided to revert to wood but needed a set of grates/sealing rope/door insulation panel and stuff.  I found a company in Denmark that seems to have a shed full of old Tasso spares, not everything but for me the bits that mattered so maybe they can help some of you out.  Try them.  Nice and helpful.
Peer Klug-Jensen – kulp@viessmann.com – he researches what’s  available
Kasper Tornbo – tork@viessmann.com – he seems to run stores and dispatch
Phone - +45 46559500
Fax - +45 46590322
Viessmann A/S
Guldalderen 2
2640 Hedehusene
Denmark

Nothing’s cheap!  Watch out for the shipping costs. I arranged my own collection and saved quite a lot.  Even though oil’s back to the old price it was still worth restoring the boiler for when it runs out!! Good luck.  By the way, does anyone have a Universal series user manual copy??


----------

